# Lizards of the DWA



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi every one, i'v been reading through the posts and i understand there are only 2 lizards on the DWA, the Hela Monster,and Gila Monster, but why is the Komdo Dragon not on there. Sorry about the spelling mistakes.


----------



## FluffySheep (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Beaded Lizards are DWA too aren't they? Not sure why the Komodo Dragon isn't though.


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

The komodo Dragon requires both a CITES licence and a zoo licence they are protected to heavely for the pet trade so can only be found in zoos throughout the world.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Well that ansers that then thanks.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Serious D said:


> Hi every one, i'v been reading through the posts and i understand there are only 2 lizards on the DWA, the Hela Monster,and Gila Monster, but why is the Komdo Dragon not on there. Sorry about the spelling mistakes.


Erm aren't gila monsters the same as hela monster as the 2nd one is how you pronounce it? 

And yeah beaded lizards are on the dwa list as there the only two seriously venomous lizards in the world.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Erm aren't gila monsters the same as hela monster as the 2nd one is how you pronounce it?


yes it is


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep, DWA covers only Beaded lizard and gila monster.
As for the Komodo Dragon.... well, try buying one. lol. It's so heavily protected that it's pretty well beyond DWA. Though it does amuse me that they arent on the list.


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

and the gila monster is a hot monster aswel hehe


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

yh gila monsters and beaded lizards are the only 2.
they are great my mate owns beadeds and they are so tame, tamer than a tame bearded dragon lol.
Komodo dragons however are venomous, there was a documentary a while back that done a study on them and done a scan of the head which revealed some interesting facts.
they do have venom glands but no groved teeth for deliverance so the venom has to mix with the saliva first.
absoluotly b***dy amazing :lol2:


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Rain said:


> Yep, DWA covers only Beaded lizard and gila monster.
> As for the Komodo Dragon.... well, try buying one. lol. It's so heavily protected that it's pretty well beyond DWA. Though it does amuse me that they arent on the list.


 
god i would love a Komodo :lol2:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Rain said:


> Yep, DWA covers only Beaded lizard and gila monster.
> As for the Komodo Dragon.... well, try buying one. lol. It's so heavily protected that it's pretty well beyond DWA. Though it does amuse me that they arent on the list.


especially as it has now been found that they are venomous too!!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

so Komodos are venomous too? I just thought their mouths were so full of shit lol, that when they bit you you'd always get a really nasty bacterial infection quite quickly.


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> so Komodos are venomous too? I just thought their mouths were so full of shit lol, that when they bit you you'd always get a really nasty bacterial infection quite quickly.


thats what i thought but these guy's gave me a link to a Dr. fry? that has been studing them and bearded dragons and found them to be venomous


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

thats correct lol,
its funny as there is millions of beardeds on the market but they aint nothin to worry about same as the boigas or hognose etc etc.
will find out the documentary later so u can find it lol.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

They scanned a komodo skull for scientific research and found a large venom gland below the saliva glands, it has several openings, just behind the teeth, so the venom is released into the saliva and then 'chewed' into the victim rather than the elaborate fangs of the snakes or simple fangs of the helodermatidae


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

DRD said:


> they are great my mate owns beadeds and they are so tame, tamer than a tame bearded dragon lol.


 
Your definition of tame must be different to mine then... worrisome.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Your definition of tame must be different to mine then... worrisome.

i do not kid you.
they are very tame love to be handled and sit on your shoulder.
a bit hissy when woken up but i would be to :lol2:


----------



## Chris_g20 (Sep 8, 2007)

DRD said:


> thats correct lol,
> its funny as there is millions of beardeds on the market but they aint nothin to worry about same as the boigas or hognose etc etc.
> will find out the documentary later so u can find it lol.


I believe they are talking about beaded not bearded. I have not seen many beaded for sale!


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

dragonboy08 said:


> thats what i thought but these guy's gave me a link to a Dr. fry? that has been studing them and bearded dragons and found them to be venomous


no this is where i got the bearded dragon part. :whistling2:
the venom must be very minimal maybe unnoticeable.

some corn snake and rat snake species have a compound of venom in their saliva which is why some bites my become red and irritable.
this is basically evolution


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bearded dragons have primitive venom glands but no way of injecting or administering it if my memory serves me correctly, was a while ago I read the paper about it.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

SiUK said:


> bearded dragons have primitive venom glands but no way of injecting or administering it if my memory serves me correctly, was a while ago I read the paper about it.


Yeah i heard that too!! i saw two bearded lizards for sale on the internet the other day...they didnt say anything about having a DWA licence then...maybe they were owning illegally :gasp:i should of phoned and seen what they said..!! : victory:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

DRD said:


> thats correct lol,
> its funny as there is millions of beardeds on the market but they aint nothin to worry about same as the boigas or hognose etc etc.
> will find out the documentary later so u can find it lol.


I would much prefer a bite from a bearded dragon than a bite from a boiga...

Someone might take your opinion as fact there...


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

DRD said:


> thats correct lol,
> its funny as there is millions of beardeds on the market but they aint nothin to worry about same as the boigas or hognose etc etc.
> will find out the documentary later so u can find it lol.


Hmmm....Boiga can produce some very nasty envenomations (species dependent of course)


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

thats true thinking about it,

was looking up pics and they didnt look too nice i take that back lol.

The only bite i have taken from a BD is on the nose that hurt.

But in the case of boigas and hognoses it really depends on the person, someone may have nothing to others who have savier swelling and bruising etc.


----------



## kizza (Feb 18, 2009)

*hognose*

arent hognose bites like bee stings because i help out at one stop pets and exotics and someone wanted to hold one and they only if your not elergict to bee stings ??

kizza:2thumb:

so do bearded dragons have venom glands and if so if mine bit me me could it get infected or something


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

DRD said:


> i do not kid you.
> they are very tame love to be handled and sit on your shoulder.
> a bit hissy when woken up but i would be to :lol2:


. Another moron by the looks of things! If what you say is true you're friend should have his/her licence removed


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> . Another moron by the looks of things! If what you say is true you're friend should have his/her licence removed


moron? not really mate

i got pics if u like for proof, they are handelled on a regular basis!!
License removed? not likely he has been keeping venomous for years.
fair enough he is a bit over confident but their u go.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

kizza said:


> arent hognose bites like bee stings because i help out at one stop pets and exotics and someone wanted to hold one and they only if your not elergict to bee stings ??
> 
> kizza:2thumb:
> 
> so do bearded dragons have venom glands and if so if mine bit me me could it get infected or something


there was a thread with pics of a hognose bite didnt look nice swollen with a bit of bruising.

i think primary venom glands mean that their arent functional.


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

herp mad said:


> The komodo Dragon *requires both a CITES licence and a zoo licence* they are protected to heavely for the pet trade so can only be found in zoos throughout the world.


 
Where do you get your info? :lol2:

The FIRST Komodo dragons hatched in Europe were hatched in a PRIVATE collection.


----------



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

Going back to Kimodos. I know how deadly they are with all the bacteria in their mouths, which I believe they pick up from all the rotting meat and stuff that they eat. So if they were kept in captivity and not given anything that they could collect bacteria from, would they then have a normal bite, which might be some justification for not being DWA.

I know they would still be dangerous critters with their power and strength though. Not sure I buy into the venomous bit yet as I have never heard of it before.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Gilas and Beadeds aren't usually all that aggressive, plus they have quite a poor venom delivery system.

Picking a trio of Beadeds up when a shipment lands from the states, so will chuck some pics up for people to have a nose at.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Razzladazzla said:


> Not sure I buy into the venomous bit yet as I have never heard of it before.


The research was published in Nature a number of years ago. The paper is available at Venomdoc Homepage. Komodo dragons possess a venom gland (as do many other lizards).

David.


----------



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

Cheers for the link, David. I have bookmarked it and will have a good read tomorrow.

Daz


----------

